
Bullet Journal: An analog note-taking system for the digital age - plg
http://bulletjournal.com
======
rsivapr
From
[http://paulgraham.com/procrastination.html](http://paulgraham.com/procrastination.html)

>I think the way to "solve" the problem of procrastination is to let delight
pull you instead of making a to-do list push you. Work on an ambitious project
you really enjoy, and sail as close to the wind as you can, and you'll leave
the right things undone.

------
codezero
This has hit HN before. I've tried it but it didn't work for me for the same
reason that most task lists don't work for me, I've got no compelling reason
to revisit the list of tasks on a regular basis. Surely this is just a matter
of habit, but if you don't develop these habits with one medium you are
unlikely to develop them with another.

------
NoahTheDuke
It reminds me of Getting Things Done: Collecting things, processing how they
need to be handled, organizing them, and then either doing them or removing
them. And the whole time, you're tracking what's been done and what's been
left behind.

------
a3n
I have adapted this to my own use. I don't use it to organize my life, I just
use it as a grammar for my employer's paper lab book that I keep. It helps me
see at a glance the kinds of things that I've done recently, and it helps me
organize on the fly when I'm keeping track of something that's going wrong or
is otherwise notable and stressful.

------
godDLL
I keep README.txt files in the project folders with a line that reads
--CHANGELOG-- above the stuff that was, above which in turn sits the stuff
that yet wasn't. I use punctuation as labels (+/\- #/= %/$), and more rulers
like --INBOX-- if I have a lot of ideas.

I use many of those lists, a couple of which I revise daily or several times a
day, those are my main INBOX.txt and FOCUS.txt

------
bentheredunthat
If you like the system but enjoy doing things digitally check out the app
OmniFocus. Almost the exact same setup except for iOS and Mac.

------
NautilusWave
Duplicate data entry.... ew.

------
billwilliams
No.

